# Turkey's Karsan to Build Hybrid Taxis for U.S. Market



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Karsan has signed an agreement to export cabs to the USA and upon demand, will produce automobiles with hybrid engines. So, Turkey's first hybrid cars will be produced by Karsan.

More...


----------

